# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Cornice fine crack repair?

## Novi

Hello to all, 
I am a novice in the area of plastering etc. Recently I have noticed in our home of about 14 months old, fine cracks (under 1 mm) that have appeared in some cornice corner joins. 
My question is, what can I do to repair these cornice cracks? Can they be repaired in such a way that the cracks are no longer noticeable? How would I go about this? And is this something that a complete DIY ignoramus can do? 
Your help would be much appreciated? 
Thank you.

----------


## rod1949

Selleys "No More Gaps" would be the waytogo in my humble opinion

----------


## Rod Dyson

yes in most cases no more gaps is all that is required.

----------


## thesupervisor

use the gap fill but get a damp sponge to work it in do it right and you may not need to touch up the paint

----------


## Slobba

these little cracks usually form from hot days...nothing to worry about..all homes do it..when the colder weather arrives they just about all compress back together...the downfall is any filler you use will compress back out and form a line...no more gaps is good as it will move with the house...another little trick is get a little bit of the ceiling paint that was used and mix some no more gaps with the paint and use a small artist brush to paint over the hairline cracks.... :2thumbsup:

----------

